# Regarding the JObs in NZ



## riteshray (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been told that if you are applying for PR of NZ you need to look for Jobs as well to get the good score in points table.

I don't understand how can a person get the JOB first if he don't have any Visa.

Secondly, while going through some of the post I see some people claiming that they got the job offer from NZ and got a good score in points table.

I just don't understand why Employer will entertain you if you don't have any Visa.

However if there is any such option available I would like to know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

riteshray said:


> I just don't understand why Employer will entertain you if you don't have any Visa.
> 
> However if there is any such option available I would like to know.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You would really need to be in the _hard to get_ category to secure a job without coming here first.

Employers will entertain you if they feel you are worth it, certain sought after and specialised positions that are hard to fill can be secured from overseas. It will depend upon your profession and experience, work visas are fairly straightforward to obtain if you meet the criteria and are not relying on getting permanent resicdency from the get go.

The list of non-construction related shortages has dwindled to a trickle and for example there are no longer shortages in medical and teaching professions, except for some specialised roles. There are not that many jobs to speak of, with alot of people unemployed and many having been displaced or relocated due to the Christchurch earthquake. Meanwhile the Government has capped any growth in the Public Sector and continually trying to reduce management and administration positions.


----------

